# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي >  المحكمة الجنائية الدولية و الحرب على غزة

## هيثم الفقى

أعلنت المحكمة الجنائية الدولية عن قيامها بإجراء تحريات أولية بشأن الإتهامات الموجهة لإسرائيل بإرتكاب جرائم حرب خلال هجومها الأخير علي غزة، وذلك علي إثر إقرار السلطة الفلسطينية بولاية المحكمة علي الضفة الغربية والقطاع.

فقد صرح المدعي العام للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية لويس مورينو-أوكامبو في 3 فيفري، أنه تلقي رسالة في هذا الشأن من وزير العدل الفلسطيني علي خشان في 21 جانفي .لان الوجود الشرعي للدولة الفلسطينية يعتبر اول خطوة نحو فتح تحقيق محتمل حول ارتكاب اسرائيل جرائم في غزة.
كما حدث لقاء بين وزير العدل الفلسطيني و المدعي العام للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية في لاهاي في اليوم الموالي 22 فيفري 
و في اليوم ذاته تقدمت السلطة الوطنية الفلسطينية ببيان لدى كاتب المحكمة الجنائية الدولية تعترف فيه بصلاحية المحكمة القضائية حول الجرائم المزعومة و التي لم يكشف مكتب المدعي العام عن طبيعتها 
و اظاف المدعي العام قائلا بانه يجب قبل فتح تحقيق القيام بتحديد ما اذا كانت السلطة الفلسطينية قادرة على قبول تحكيم المحكمة .

لكنه من غير الواضح ما إذا كان إختصاص المحكمة الجنائية الدولية يعتبر ساريا علي حالة غزة. فالمعروف أن المحكمة يمكنها التحقيق فقط في حالات الدول الموقعة علي إتفاقية روما التي أنشأت المحكمة بموجبها، وهو ما لا ينطبق علي إسرائيل التي لم توقع عليها، مما يشكك في إمكانية نجاح المساعي الفلسطينية.

كما يطرح الإقرار الفلسطيني بولاية المحكمة سلسلة من الإعتبارات القانونية وعلي رأسها ما اذا جاز إعتبار السلطة الفلسطينية كدولة، بغض النظر عن إعلانها بأنها، عمليا، هي السلطة ذات السيادة علي غزة منذ إنسحاب إسرائيل من القطاع في عام 2005.

وفي هذا أشار مورينو أوكامبوس أن إحدي ركائز التحريات الأولية التي أعلنها ستكمن في التعرف علي ما اذا كانت المحكمة الجنائية الدولية تملك السلطة للإقدام علي إجراءات لاحقة، قائلا “سننظر بعناية في كافة النواحي المتعلقة بنطاق إختصاصتنا”.

ويذكر أن عدة منظمات حقوقية وقانونية، من بينها العديد من التنظيمات الأوروبية، قد طالبت بالتحقيق في إرتكاب إسرائيل جرائم حرب في غزة، بما فيها قتل المدنيين وإستخدام الفوسفور الأبيض ضد أهداف بشرية.

لكن النقاش الدائر حول شرعية الحرب الإسرائيلية علي غزة قد تجاوز نطاق الممارسات الإسرائيلية المحددة، ليشمل مدي خرق هذه الحرب ككل للقانون الدولي.

وإحتدم هذه القاش الموسع علي ضوء تصريحات رئيس الوزارء الإسرائيلي إيهود إولموت في أول فبراير، تعليقا علي إطلاق صواريخ من غزة علي جنوب إسرائيل، والتي هدد فيها برد عسكري إسرائيلي "غير متكافيء".

هذه التصريحات أثارت عدة تساؤلات حول ما اذا كان ينبغي الإكتفاء بإعتبارها مجرد محاولة ردع، أما تنطوي علي إبعاد قانونية قد تؤثر علي تحقيقيات قد تجري في المستقبل بشأن إتهامات إرتكاب إسرائيل لجرائم حرب في غزة.



الأسس القانونية
وعندما سئل عن مسألة منح السلطة الفلسطينية -التي لم تعترف الأمم المتحدة بكونها دولة ذات سيادة حتى الآن- الحق في إحالة قضية للمحكمة الدولية، أجاب أوكامبو قائلا إن تعريف الدولة في القانون الدولي لا يزال "محل خلاف".

بيد أنه عاد وأكد أن المسألة -حتى لو كانت السلطة الفلسطينية تمتلك الحق في هذا الطلب- قد تستغرق أعواما كي يصدر قرار بشأن محاكمة إسرائيل بتهمة ارتكاب جرائم الحرب في غزة، لافتا إلى أن المحكمة لن تقبل القضية إذا تأكد أن دوائر قضائية وطنية أخرى تنظر في الأمر، في إشارة مبطنة إلى التحقيقات الإسرائيلية.

من جانبها سارعت إسرائيل إلى التشبث بالناحية القانونية لتقلل من أهمية التحرك الفلسطيني باتجاه المحكمة الجنائية الدولية كما ورد على لسان المتحدث باسم وزارة خارجيتها إيغال بالمور الذي قال في تصريح الثلاثاء إن السلطة الفلسطينية لا تعتبر دولة ذات سيادة وبالتالي لا تحق لها عضوية المحكمة

----------


## جاسم الطاهر

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات... ومعلوم ان المحكمة الجنائية تكيل بمكيالين ففي السودان تفعل دورها .... اما في غزة رمز العزة ... فهنا المحكمة  تتغاضى وتغض الطرف عن الجرائم الصهيونية

----------

